# Bella Bella



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

My gorgeous 12 week old black American miniature ... Managed to capture this pic ... Already learnt sit  well done bella! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beauty and brains! She's is lovely!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Bella is so cute. She looks like she had a tiny pout going on

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's adorable she looks like a little toy


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Haha yeah strike a pose!! 

She is now sulking in bed, we've been the vets this morning - microchipped and vaccinated, I think she is feeling sorry for herself.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

jac said:


> Haha yeah strike a pose!!
> 
> She is now sulking in bed, we've been the vets this morning - microchipped and vaccinated, I think she is feeling sorry for herself.


Poor little thing...scoop her up and give her lots of cuddles


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh gosh.. How cute is she!


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

I know I am constantly cuddling her, and giving her kisses as I think she is beautiful but I am biased. Haha

I love her little white beard and white spot on her chest too ... Think she is a bit of a Tom boy!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

How cute is she. 
Love the expression.roud:roud:


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

So beautiful! Looks like my little Frank


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

MAJOR cuteness!!! I love her little beard too! :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She certainly is Bella Bella xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful girl - with lovely markings, just like my Dot


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Bella is definitely striking a pose! What a beauty x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bella is beautiful - a real cutie


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

So cute, love Bella


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is beuatiful....have a soft spot for little black doggies.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah love little Bella - she reminds of a little black Poo in my house when he was a baby .


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Sooo cute love her x. All these new puppies make me want/need another one, the lady we got George from has got one little white and black puppy left don't know what *** it is but would love to go and get it. MUST resist MUST resist help meeee x


----------

